# NoScript issues with Adblock Plus (it's news not a problem I'm having)



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

2 of the most used firefox extensions not getting along.

[WEBQUOTE="http://adblockplus.org/blog/attention-noscript-users"]What followed was a small war - the website would add various tricks to prevent Adblock Plus with EasyList from blocking ads, EasyList kept adjusting filters. Then, a week ago a new NoScript version was released. A few days later I noticed first bug reports - apparently, Adblock Plus "glitches" were observed with this NoScript version, especially around NoScript's domains (but not only those). When I investigated this issue I couldn't believe my eyes. NoScript was extended by a piece of obfuscated (!) code to specifically target Adblock Plus and disable parts of its functionality.[/WEBQUOTE]
For now it has been fixed, but it's still an interesting read. 

[WEBQUOTE="http://adblockplus.org/blog/attention-noscript-users"]Update (2009-05-02): Apparently, thanks to some pushing from AMO yet another NoScript version was released. This one supposedly no longer adds a filter subscription to Adblock Plus and also removes the one added by the previous versions.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Noted in an earlier post.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh sorry about that. 

I looked in the "Web & Email" section but my eyes must've passed right over it.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

No worries. Your post notes that NoScript caved in and removed the 'un-filters'.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The NoScript Firefox extension faced a major backlash last week when users discovered that it was surreptitiously disrupting the operation of AdBlock Plus. The developers behind the two extensions turned the browser into a battleground as their conflict escalated. Mozilla has responded by proposing a new policy that sets boundaries for appropriate extension behavior."
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/...icy-change-after-firefox-extension-battle.ars


----------



## Datababe (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll say thanks for the heads up, as I might well have missed the earlier post, and I do run both Adblock and Noscript. ;-)


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

The policy change discussion has an RSS feed if anyone wants to follow it.

http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2009/05/01/no-surprises/feed


----------

